# Obscure Peptides



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i say obscure i mean unknown to me

has anyone used any of the more obscure peptides, we all know about the ghrps and the ghrhs but iv been having a perusal about some peptide websites and theres a fair few iv never heard of and know nothing about has anyone ventured past the obvious ones and can enlighten me as to what they are for?

just interested more than anything


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been looking into IGF-1(r3), is expensive though, but looks good.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

y dnt u name the peps ur interested in knowning about


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

a few i saw that iv never heard of are

A4 amyloid

lipopeptidal

thymosin beta 4

MGF

to name a few

i can just google these to find out what they are and what they do i was more interested to see if there are people using these and what they use them for


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ASOC5 said:


> a few i saw that iv never heard of are
> 
> A4 amyloid
> 
> ...


Yeah fair play mate, great idea for a thread.

I am interested in all of the non GHRP and CJC stuff. Tbh is all I have researched and tried


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

How about SNAP8?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

whats that?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dunno!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

http://www.caymanchem.com/app/template/Home.vm Tried the uk based site and got threatened with legal action, cos i was lying through ma teeth, but they have Asian counterparts who don't quite share the same morals, or so I have heard, will be trying them soon.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What do you mean mate, legal action?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> What do you mean mate, legal action?


You need to have a license to buy clinical grade peptides legally, direct from pharmaceutical industry, I don't, so I lied and said I was a medical phd student with the open university, then they started asking questions and done a little research, refunded my money and made it clear I shouldn't attempt to waste their time again.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fvckers! Didn't want there stupid Peptides anyway, I bet it's really sherbert!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Fvckers! Didn't want there stupid Peptides anyway, I bet it's really sherbert!


These are clinical peptides though, used by professionally governed medical and science research industries, as good as it gets!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

latblaster said:


> How about SNAP8?


 Saw that earlier this week.

No clue as to wha it is/does


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

theses peptides are going way over my head now days


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think its a cosmetic one, like the ol' Botox.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Conscript said:


> These are clinical peptides though, used by professionally governed medical and science research industries, as good as it gets!


 Just had a look properly. They don't do any of 'our' peptides though, do they?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Just had a look properly. They don't do any of 'our' peptides though, do they?


They sell my sort lol

For example, a big drugs company can buy these peptides legally and reconstitute them, patent a fancy delivery/carrier system and charge the earth for it, making lots of profits for themselves and all their shareholder buddys from Eton/oxford/cambridge, then their pals get into government and buy their drugs at supercost with the taxpayers money in the form of nhs, and both their profits, shares and dividends go up again and again.

Here is how much you can buy PGE1 (Alprostadil) for direct from source:

http://www.bioscience.co.uk/product~94067

That's 1mg (1000mcg!) for £76, and that's uk prices!

Here's how much it costs after drugs company's re-brand it as their own:

http://www.unitedpharmacies-uk.com/C...nge_p_753.html

10mcg for £19.79, that works out as £1979 for 1mg!

1mg for £76 direct from source or £1979 for the same 1mg after a drugs company has reconstituted it under license ! The nhs pays the latter, I want the former!!

It pays to do some research and grease a few palms!!


----------

